
Is a visa required when working remotely? - lizardwalk5
I realize this might be case by case but I frequently see international companies listing a remote working option. If they are based in a different country from my citizenship, should I assume that a work visa is required to work for them? Sometimes the job mentions a contract working option. Is that considered a work-around to requiring a work visa?<p>I will try to google this a little but don&#x27;t see something clear in the initial results. Thanks.
======
AnimalMuppet
I am not an expert, or a lawyer, but if I understand correctly, a visa is
required for _physical_ presence. I don't have to have a French visa to sell
something to France, or to email someone in France, or to connect to a French
website. Remote work looks a lot like those things... right up until they want
you to be onsite for a meeting. And _then_ you need a visa.

------
ga-vu
No. A visa is required when you're in a country, visiting or working there.

